# Magnets in Square 1?



## Orimaster (Apr 3, 2017)

Is it possible to put magnets in a square-1? I love the GTS M and the Xinghen M, but my turning on square-1 is just totally inaccurate. Magnets would really help. If anybody can help me out that would be great!


----------



## tx789 (Apr 3, 2017)

For the slice you might struggle.


----------



## G2013 (Apr 4, 2017)

Fernando Lomazzi (sq1 SaR and 4th in the world for avg) uses a magnetic Square-1, if it helps


----------



## gokkar (Apr 4, 2017)

Definitely possible, but I think it'd be difficult to find an arrangement that will provide a consistent feel. With an NxN cube, you can count on a consistent alignment, but with SQ1, you need to find a way to account for the fact that the puzzle will be changing shape and rotating by different amounts with each turn.


----------



## lejitcuber (Apr 4, 2017)

I just used a dremmel to sand away parts on the E layer and successfully put magnets sunk slightly from the slice, works great!


----------



## Orimaster (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks everybody for your feedback, I think I might put some magnets but that might take a while


----------



## ottozing (Apr 5, 2017)

G2013 said:


> Fernando Lomazzi (sq1 SaR and 4th in the world for avg) uses a magnetic Square-1, if it helps


Pics of where the magnets were placed/knowing the strength of the magnets would help a bit more, but it's at least cool to know that it's possible


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## G2013 (Apr 7, 2017)

ottozing said:


> Pics of where the magnets were placed/knowing the strength of the magnets would help a bit more, but it's at least cool to know that it's possible



I've asked him, I'll let you know as soon as I know the answer


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 8, 2017)

I've magnetised two sq-1s, with magnets in every piece.

I had to do a lot of drilling, but the concept was pretty cool.


----------



## Andrew Rizo (Apr 8, 2017)

Orimaster said:


> Is it possible to put magnets in a square-1? I love the GTS M and the Xinghen M, but my turning on square-1 is just totally inaccurate. Magnets would really help. If anybody can help me out that would be great!


I think that wouldnt be the solution to turning inaccurately. I honestly think you should just slow it down with some traxxas 50k or weight 4, or even 3 if you dont want it too slow


----------



## Vecolity (Jan 1, 2019)

it depends. I have an xman volt, and the magnets are noticiable in the slice layer, but not in the U and D layers, so if you use a volt, only put them in the slice.


----------



## willtri4 (Jan 1, 2019)

Vecolity said:


> it depends. I have an xman volt, and the magnets are noticiable in the slice layer, but not in the U and D layers, so if you use a volt, only put them in the slice.


That was over a year and a half ago


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 14, 2019)

how to magnetize cubing classroom sq1?
mine is stickerless.


----------



## Vecolity (Mar 16, 2019)

1. get a cubicle labs volt ms
2. done


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 19, 2019)

Vecolity said:


> 1. get a cubicle labs volt ms
> 2. done


I'm in Hong Kong. It's nonsense for me buy cubes from the cubicle.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Mar 19, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> how to magnetize cubing classroom sq1?
> mine is stickerless.


help!


----------



## Vecolity (Mar 21, 2019)

just get it from the cubicle its fine becaus etheres no cubing stores in hk that make premium cubes


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 22, 2019)

Vecolity said:


> just get it from the cubicle its fine becaus etheres no cubing stores in hk that make premium cubes



This is really bad advice. It’s impossible to ship cubes to HK without spending over 50 USD on shipping to be honest, it just isn’t worth it. I

I’d suggest instead ordering off of zcube.vip instead, even though they don’t offer premium cubes, it be much better for people in the Hong Kong area to buy the Volt and magnetize it themselves than pay more money and wait for international shipping.


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Mar 22, 2019)

This won't become too big of a problem when Yuxin releases the Little Magic M Squan, which is $9.99. (It makes me regret getting the volt m from thecubicle.)


----------



## Vecolity (Apr 4, 2019)

volt m >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> ylmm squan


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Apr 28, 2019)

What are the magnets sizes in corners, slices and the middle layer of the yuxin little magic sq1 m?
Any magnet slots in the non magnetic version?


----------



## Sion (Apr 29, 2019)

I made a Qifa M with my own layout. Works amazingly. 

I used a format which uses attracting poles to allign even numbers and repelling magnets for odd numbers. 

Two magnets in each edge, one attracted to the middle magnets, one repelling, in each corner. 

Eight triple stacks of magnets in the middle slice for layer allignment. 

The slice is barely magnetic, but I care more about the layers, so the slice magnets are more or less weights. 

All I need to do is sticker it with Fullbrights+ sky blue and I got an insane squan. Has great corner cutting, almost no lockups, pops only happen when you force them, and has an amazing feeling that would impress many people.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 2, 2019)

does magnets 4*1 fit into the magnets slots in the edges of yuxin little magic square 1?


----------



## Sion (May 2, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> does magnets 4*1 fit into the magnets slots in the edges of yuxin little magic square 1?



I say just use repulsive magnets for edge allignment. Edges usually have little to no space in them for anything.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (May 2, 2019)

Sion said:


> I say just use repulsive magnets for edge allignment. Edges usually have little to no space in them for anything.


But I have heard that there are magnets slots in the edges of the yuxin little magic sq1 m. Can anyone who really have the yuxin little magic sq1 m tell that does 4*1 magnets fit into the magnets slots in the edges?


----------

